# Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank



## PCGH_Chris (13. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Thread dient dem Feedback zum Tool PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-Edition. Hier können Verbesserungsvorschläge gepostet, Bugs gemeldet und ganz allgemein Feedback gegeben werden. Zudem halten wir hier wichtige Änderungen und Fragen zu dem Tool fest. 

Bei entsprechender Resonanz ist ein Ausbau des Tools möglich; irgendwann wären dann nahezu alle von PCGH getesteten Produkte über das Tool abrufbar.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Feedback-Thread zum PCGH-Testdatenbank-Tool*

Erste Version auf PCGH-DVD 02/2011

Aktuelle Versionen
==============
*1.10* (PCGH 12)
*1.9 *(PCGH 11)*
1.8* (PCGH 10 - erscheint am 5. September 2012)


Versionsgeschichte
==============

[1.10]
- Grafikkarten aktualisiert
- Prozessoren aktualisiert
- Bug beim Lautheitsfilter Grafikkarten beseitigt

[1.9]
- Grafikkarten aktualisiert
- Kühler aktualisiert
- HDDs aktualisiert
- SSDs aktualisiert
- Mainboards aktualisiert

[1.8]
- Komplette Überarbeitung des Codes
- Schnellere Entschlüsselung
- Schnelleres Ansprechverhalten, wenn Autoberechnung aktiviert ist
- Allgemein bessere Performance
- Neue Optionen im Optionsdialog
- Neue Filteroptionen bei Mainboards und LCDs
- Verschiedene Bugfixes in verschiedenen Hardwarekategorien
- Verschiedene Bugfixes in der Darstellung
- Netzteile hinzugefügt
- Mainboards aktualisiert
- Grafikkarten aktualisiert
- SSDs aktualisiert
- Windows-7-Kompatibilität verbessert 

[1.7]
- LCDs hinzugefügt
- Grafikkarten aktualisiert
- Performanceoptimierungen
- Fixed: Absturz beim Scrolling
- Fixed: Bug in der Sortierung (100 Prozent wurde unter 99,8 Prozent einsortiert)

[1.6]
- Festplatten hinzugefügt
- Prozessoren aktualisiert
- Fixed: Kleinere Bugs, u. a. Mauszeigerdarstellung bei Hyperlinks

[1.5]
- SSDs hinzugefügt
- Grafikkarten aktualisiert
- Mainboards aktualisiert
- Neu: Optionsdialog
- Neu: Doppelklick auf Spaltenkopf erzeugt die aktuell optimale Spaltenbreite
- Fixed: Weiteres Problem mit Schweizer Ländereinstellungen (danke an Pelion)
- Fixed: Optische Korrekturen bei einigen Spaltenüberschriften
- Fixed: Kleinere Bugs, unter anderem mit der Spaltensortierung

[1.4]
- Speicher hinzugefügt
- Kühler aktualisiert
- Optionsdialog
- Die Einstellungen bleiben nun beim Upgrade des Tools erhalten
- Fixed: Tabindex
- Fixed: Problem mit Schweizer Ländereinstellungen (danke an Pelion)
- Fixed: Sporadisches Problem beim Speichern der Spalteneinstellungen 

[1.3]
- Prozessoren hinzugefügt
- Ladebalken
- Grafikdaten aktualisiert

[1.2]
- CPU-Kühler hinzugefügt
- kleinere "Schönheitsfehler" korrigiert
- experimentelle Spaltensortierung (muss aktiviert werden) - fügen Sie dazu bitte in der Settings.Ini-Datei in der Sektion "GUI" folgende Zeile ein: 
ErgebnislisteBeiKlickSortieren=1

[1.1.2]
- Scrollrad-Support

[1.1]
- enthält jetzt Mainboards (77 Produkte)
- Die Spaltenbreiten in der Ergebnistabelle werden nun gespeichert
- alle Schieberegler-Positionen und sonstigen Werte werden gespeichert
- Neuer offizieller Name: "PCGH-Testdatenbank"
- kleinere Bugfixes (u.a. wird nun immer die korrekte Zahl der Produkte in der Datenbank angezeigt)

[1.0]
- Erste offizielle Version


----------



## Androth (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-Edition*

ein wirklich geniales Tool!

kann man nicht meckern 

eine Sortierung der Ergebnisse, z.B. nach Wertung wäre interessant
bei Fenstermaximierung wäre eine Anpassung der Tabelle nett, man kann die Spalten zwar manuell einstellen, aber so wäre es komfortabler

freue mich schon auf 





> irgendwann wären dann nahezu alle von PCGH getesteten Produkte über das Tool abrufbar


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-Edition*

Tolles Tool! Was ich mir aber noch speziell bei Grafikkarten gewünscht hätte, wären Angaben zur Länge einer Karte und die Höhe des Kühlers.

Wenn Prozessoren irgendwann mal eingefügt werden sollten, wünsche ich mir wenn möglich eine Auflistung aller Werte, die auch hier in den Tabellen zu finden sind: Test AMD- und Intel-CPUs/APUs: Übersicht und Kauf-Tipps inklusive Performance-Index (Dezember 2011) - Bildergalerie - 2011/11/Bulldozer-FX-8150-06.JPG


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-Edition*

Die von dir vermissten Angaben der Grafikkarten lassen sich in eine kommende Version einbauen, denn die Daten erheben wir sowieso in jedem Test. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-Edition*

Super Tool. 

Hut ab für das übertragen und schreiben der Daten, war bestimmt ne heiden arbeit.

Die Kühlung wär noch ein Auswahlkriterium. Passiv, Aktiv und Wakü.

Wenn sich das Tool noch die Spaltenbreite merkt, wär das TOP!

Gute Arbeit, man ist ja nichts anderes von euch gewohnt. 


Mfg BautznerSnef


----------



## woytkem (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-Edition*

Hi,
Good Job 
Eine Sortierung nach den Wertungen der einzelnen Spalten wäre allerdings wichtig.
Ausserdem vielleicht die FPS bei 2 ausgewählten Spielen als Anhaltspunkt.
Aber das wäre das Tüpfelchen auf dem "i".
Danke schön.......
Ich bin seit 11 Jahren Kunde - Eine bessere Informationsquelle zu PC Gaming Hardware gibt es nicht.


----------



## Tommygun (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-Edition*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit der Datenbank.Und zwar: 
http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/585/clipboard01tww.jpg
Kann es daran liegen,dass ich OpenOffice verwende,da das Googeln fast nur Office Probleme als Ursache rausspuckt?

P.S. Komisch die Grafik wird nicht direkt angezeigt,nur Link...


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-Edition*

Hast du die Installation auch als Administrator ausgeführt?


----------



## Tommygun (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-Edition*

Ich habs neu gemacht,obwohl ich immer Adminrechte hab.(Ja,ich weiss).Geht immer noch nicht,selbes Fehler.

Hab weitere Tips aus dem Forum (bei Skyrim Tunner z.b.,der einwandfrei funktioniert) und I-Net versucht.Es Hilft bis jetzt nichts.
Benutze Vista Home Premium 64bit auf i7 920,Asus P6T-Deluxe und Radeon 4870X2.

P.S. *Problem gelöst!* Bin bei Googeln hier drübergestolpert und obwohl das VGA-Tool wenig mit Währung zu tun hat,hat das Ändern der regionalen Einstellungen geholfen.Bei mir war es auf Englisch(USA) und nach dem Wechsel auf Deutsch(Deutschland) kann ich endlich das Tool starten.Der Fehler lässt sich auch wieder erzwingen bei nochmaligen Wechsel der Regionaleinstellung.
Gruss und hoffentlich findet jemand mit dem selben Problem Hilfe in der Lösung.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-Edition*

Danke @Tommygun für die Problemschilderung und die Lösung! Ja, die Ländereinstellungen werden nicht abgefragt 

Danke auch an alle anderen für das Feedback - ich werde versuchen, die Vorschläge sukzessive in das Tool zu übernehmen!


----------



## marcweit (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-Edition*

was ist mit Sockel 775?


----------



## danger! (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-Edition*

Servus Chris,

ich finde die Idee mit der Datenbank sehr gut, allerdings stört mich dass ihr bei den GraKa´s keine Frames eines Benchmark-Parkours angebt. Die Leistungsnote ist ja immer zum erteilten Datum aktuelle, aber mit der Leistungsnote eine ein halbes oder ein ganzes Jahr später erscheinender Grafikkarte nicht mehr vergleichbar...

Gebt doch die Benchmarkwerte verschiedener Games / Anwendungen mit an wie ihr es in den Tests der printed-Ausgabe auch macht - das ist dann auch noch Monate/Jahre später einschätzbar, eine dann nicht mehr aktuelle Leistungsnote leider nicht...

MfG
danger! @ 3dc


----------



## exfriese (3. März 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-/Mobo-Edition*

Ja toll  

Und wo bitte schön sind die 1366 Sockel ? eine ziemlich magere Datenbank.
Habe ich jetzt ein uraltes Mainborad oder was?


----------



## Zsinj (7. März 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-/Mobo-Edition*

Das PCGH-Testdatenbank Tool ist ein sehr guter Ansatz.
Allerdings fehlen mir noch einige Dinge: 
-Textsuche
-Verweis auf die PCGH-Ausgabe in der das Objekt getestet wurde
-Die Auswahl in der "Chipsatz"-Box sollte auf die Auswahl im de´n Boxen "Chipsatzhersteller" bzw. Sockel angepasst werden

Außerdem hoffe ich das die Datenbank noch um andere Hardwaregebiete erweitert wird. Eingabegeräte, Monitore, HDD/SSD, ...

Ansonsten


----------



## Daniel_M (7. März 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-/Mobo-Edition*



exfriese schrieb:


> Ja toll
> 
> Und wo bitte schön sind die 1366 Sockel ? eine ziemlich magere Datenbank.
> Habe ich jetzt ein uraltes Mainborad oder was?


 


Geht es dir darum ein neues Mainboard mit einem aktuellen und zukunftssicheren Sockel zu finden (das bietet die Datenbank) oder geht es dir darum, Infos zu einem älteren Board abzurufen, dass du bereits besitzt (das bietet das Tool nicht)?


----------



## exfriese (9. März 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-/Mobo-Edition*

Alles klar verstehe


----------



## exfriese (9. März 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-/Mobo-Edition*



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Geht es dir darum ein neues Mainboard mit einem aktuellen und zukunftssicheren Sockel zu finden (das bietet die Datenbank) oder geht es dir darum, Infos zu einem älteren Board abzurufen, dass du bereits besitzt (das bietet das Tool nicht)?


 

Sorry wollte das Tool nicht schlecht machen. Habs halt vermisst


----------



## skyscraper (1. April 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-/Mobo-Edition*

Tool ist ganz gut. Allerdings gibt es bei Mainboards nur wenige im "erschwinglichen" Bereich. So suche ich z.B. vergeblich nach Preis: 80€; Sockel 1155. Das liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass ihr noch keine so günstigen Boards getestet habt. Das wäre eventuell eine Idee für die nächste Ausgabe, zumal Ivy ja bald rauskommt und nicht jeder gleich 150€ für ein neues Board ausgeben will.

Ansonsten:


----------



## Pelion (3. April 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-/Mobo-Edition*

Irgendwas scheint bei der CPU-Kühler Datenbank krumm gelaufen zu sein. Zwar sollen sich 49 Stück darin befinden, gefunden wird aber nur einer !


----------



## PCGH_Chris (3. April 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-/Mobo-Edition*

Hier tritt dieser Fehler auf mehreren PCs nicht auf. Ich werde versuchen, per PN zu helfen ...


----------



## Pelion (3. April 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-/Mobo-Edition*



PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> Hier tritt dieser Fehler auf mehreren PCs nicht auf. Ich werde versuchen, per PN zu helfen ...



Danke, super Reaktionszeit ! 
Problem wurde gefunden (Ländereinstellung/Formate)


----------



## Homerclon (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-/Mobo-Edition*

Allgemein würde ich mir mehr Daten wünschen, man hat hier ja nicht das Problem einer begrenzt breiten Seite, wie im gedruckten Heft.
Ihr habt zu den Produkten doch sicherlich noch viel mehr Daten, als die, die in den Tabellen stehen. (Wie z.b. die bereits genannte Länge und Breite bei GraKas.)
(Ist das in der "Wishlist" mit "_Klick auf Zeile zeigt zusätzliche Details_" gemeint?)


Insgesamt schon mal ein Klasse Anfang. Wenn es konsequent ausgebaut wird, ein echter Mehrwert. 
Hab mir V1.4 angesehen, die der 06/12-Ausgabe beiliegt.

Einen kleine Unschönheit hatte ich, das Setup konnte nicht korrekt ausgeführt werden, da die Adminrechte fehlten.
Ich musste die Setup.exe erst auf der DVD Manuell Suchen und ausführen. Konnte es nicht bequem über das PCGH-Menü starten.
Besser hätte es mir gefallen, wenn erst gar keine Installation von Nöten wäre.


----------



## ThaT1995 (25. Mai 2012)

Ich finde die Idee sehr gut. Bei mir hat sich das Tool jedoch schon mehrmals aufgehängt. Ich weiß nicht ob das möglich ist aber man könnte die Preise der Komponenten mit geizhals.de oder ähnlichem verknüpfen, damit die Preise im Tool auch aktuell sind. Ich hatte das Problem als ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte gesucht habe, dass die Preise um 30€ veraltet waren. Auch schön wäre die Möglichkeit das Tool übers Internet zu updaten und nicht immer von der DVD zu installieren. Ansonsten habe ich nichts zu beanstanden alles wichtige ist drinnen oder wird noch hinzugefügt. 

MfG That


----------



## Mr Iös (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-/Mobo-Edition*

Bei mir stürzt das Programm leider auch oft ab...


----------



## kühlprofi (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-/Mobo-Edition*



ThaT1995 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee sehr gut. Bei mir hat sich das Tool jedoch schon mehrmals aufgehängt. Ich weiß nicht ob das möglich ist aber man könnte die Preise der Komponenten mit geizhals.de oder ähnlichem verknüpfen, damit die Preise im Tool auch aktuell sind. Ich hatte das Problem als ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte gesucht habe, dass die Preise um 30€ veraltet waren. Auch schön wäre die Möglichkeit das Tool übers Internet zu updaten und nicht immer von der DVD zu installieren. Ansonsten habe ich nichts zu beanstanden alles wichtige ist drinnen oder wird noch hinzugefügt.
> 
> MfG That


 Deine Ideen sind ja schön und gut, aber vom programmatischen her ein bisschen aufwändig für "Freeware" 
geizhals.de müsste einen Service / Schnittstelle programmieren oder anbieten um die aktuellen Preise im Tool anzeigen zu können.
Wer zahlt das? Oder gibt es bald ein paar Werbebanner im Tool ? Ebenfalls für die Onlineupdatefunktion müsste bestimmt einiges programmiert und zur Verfügung gestellt werden.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-/Mobo-Edition*



Mr Iös schrieb:


> Bei mir stürzt das Programm leider auch oft ab...


Sollte mit der Juli-Version (1.6) behoben sein


----------



## PCGH_Chris (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-/Mobo-Edition*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Deine Ideen sind ja schön und gut, aber vom programmatischen her ein bisschen aufwändig für "Freeware"
> geizhals.de müsste einen Service / Schnittstelle programmieren oder anbieten um die aktuellen Preise im Tool anzeigen zu können.
> Wer zahlt das? Oder gibt es bald ein paar Werbebanner im Tool ? Ebenfalls für die Onlineupdatefunktion müsste bestimmt einiges programmiert und zur Verfügung gestellt werden.



Ich habe mich vergangenen Monat näher damit auseinandergesetzt. Das Hauptproblem ist, dass es keinen Datenfeed oder sonstigen Datenstrom von Geizhals gibt, schon gar keinen offenen. Das heißt, ich kann die Live-Daten nicht ins Tool integrieren und auch nicht damit arbeiten. 

Aus Sicht von Geizhals ist dieses Verhalten auch durchaus nachvollziehbar - damit würden sie ja die komplette Webseite aus der Hand geben. Geizhals stellt lediglich bestimmten Partnern einen Preisvergleich (darunter auch PCGH) zur Verfügung, soweit ich weiß, ist es aber auch damit nicht möglich (bzw. nicht erlaubt), Daten zu exportieren.


----------



## Mr Iös (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-/Mobo-Edition*

Auf welcher PCGH gibt es denn die Juli-Version?


----------



## PCGH_Chris (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-/Mobo-Edition*

in der kommenden, ab 4. Juli (dann auch mit Festplatten )


----------



## constantinosand (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-/Mobo-Edition*

testdatenbank bleibt leider unregelmäßig hängen, "laufzeitfehler.."


----------



## constantinosand (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-/Mobo-Edition*

man könnte eventuell noch eine zusätliche spalte einfügen, worin die jeweilige pcgh ausgabe gelistet wird, in der das produkt getestet wurde, weiterführenden recherchen in älteren pcgh ausgaben dienend.

gibt es eine möglichkeit die tabellen in excel zu exportieren? es würde schon reichen, wenn man einfach nur den text in den spalten und zeilen markieren könnte, dann wäre es nach einem geschwinden copy paste möglich einfache rechnungen wie zb

     (100-temperatur)/lautstärke

auszuführen.

darüberhinaus finde ich die testdatenbank sehr hilfreich. das ist ein sehr guter service


----------



## Zsinj (12. August 2012)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-/Mobo-Edition*

Muss sagen, gefällt mir jedes mal besser 

Das einzige was fehlt ist ein schnellerer Zugriff auf den Test. 
Bisher muss man immer noch mehrere PCGHs wälzen bis mal endlich die richtige Ausgabe gefunden hat. 
Die Angabe von Heft und Jahrgang wäre extrem hilfreich.


----------



## Deathman (20. September 2012)

Hi,

die Testdatenbank finde ich Super .

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn die Angabe über die gedrehte Montage beim CPU-Kühler beigefügt wird
(diese fehlt leider auch immer im Einkaufsführer).

Gruß Deathman


----------



## claas (22. September 2012)

Ich persönlich würde mich über noch mehr Filtereinstellung bei den Grafikkarten freuen.
Außerdem mehr Angaben in der Tabelle.
Oder irgendwie, dass man die nach wunsch erweitern kann.
Entweder nur die wichtigsten Infos oder alle.
Vielleicht noch FPS raten in irgendwelchen Spielen, die häufig gespielt werden.
z.b. BF 3
Damit man so einen groben Anhaltspunkt hat.
Oder die Ergebnisse von einem Furmark Stresstest.
Und die Abkürzungen vermeiden.
Oder irgendwelche Felder, die auftauchen, wenn man über einen Oberbegriff fährt, in dem man erfährt, was das jetzt genau bedeutet.

Aber sonst ein wirklich, wirklich klasse Tool


----------



## Fafafin (15. November 2012)

Im CPU-Register ist bei mir der Wurm drin!
Bei "Sockel" werden 2,7 bis 4,2 MHz in der Drop-Down-Liste angeboten.
Bei "Hersteller" werden PCGH-Preisvergleich bis www.pcgh.de/preis/832988  in der Drop-Down-Liste angeboten.
Bei "Codename" steht dann stattdessen AM3 bis offizieller Sockel zur Auswahl.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (22. November 2012)

Fafafin schrieb:


> Im CPU-Register ist bei mir der Wurm drin!
> Bei "Sockel" werden 2,7 bis 4,2 MHz in der Drop-Down-Liste angeboten.
> Bei "Hersteller" werden PCGH-Preisvergleich bis www.pcgh.de/preis/832988  in der Drop-Down-Liste angeboten.
> Bei "Codename" steht dann stattdessen AM3 bis offizieller Sockel zur Auswahl.


 
Wir schauen es uns an.

Marco


----------



## Misdemeanor (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Feedback zum Tool: PCGH-Testdatenbank – VGA-/Mobo-Edition*



PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> Ich habe mich vergangenen Monat näher damit auseinandergesetzt. Das Hauptproblem ist, dass es keinen Datenfeed oder sonstigen Datenstrom von Geizhals gibt, schon gar keinen offenen. Das heißt, ich kann die Live-Daten nicht ins Tool integrieren und auch nicht damit arbeiten.


Hallo Chris!

Erst einmal schönen Dank für Dein sicherlich hartes Stück Arbeit.
Ich hatte mal mit einer ähnlichen Thematik zu kämpfen, und prinzipiell hast Du recht - solange es keinen offenen, für Dich zur Verfügung gestellten Feed gibt, wird die Sache ein wenig problematisch.

Aber dennoch - es gibt doch den gewissen Zeitpunkt X, an dem es eine aktuelle, monatliche Datenerhebung gibt, nämlich sicherlich kurz vor Redaktionsschluss, damit alle Daten noch auf der Heft-DVD landen können. Warum nicht also diese tagesaktuellen Daten online in eine bspw. MySQL-DB kopieren (oder eine beliebige, die dafür in Frage kommt) und dann für jeweils einen Monat vorhalten, bis diese aktualisiert werden.

Überall dort, wo es eine lokale Installation gibt, würde man beim Start dann leicht im Internet abfragen können, ob eine neuere Version verfügbar ist und diese dann herunterladen können (das wären nur ein paar kB). Die heruntergeladenen Daten würden dann die lokalen Daten überschreiben, den Zeitstempel aktualsieren und - tadaaa - man hätte in seiner lokalen DB immer denselben Datenstand der letzten Heft-DVD.

Das ist schnell gesagt, ich weiß, aber wie gesagt, da ich bereits mit einer ähnlichen Problematik zu tun hatte, weiß ich, dass es machbar ist (was aber stark zusammenhängt mit der Art und Weise, wie die Daten lokal gespeichert sind).

Beste Grüße & noch einen schönen Sonntagabend!
M.


----------



## Wortakrobat (22. Januar 2013)

Die vorgeschlagene Aktualisierungsmöglichkeit würde auch mich reizen. Das Tool selbst ist gut mit dem einen oder anderen Laufzeitfehler... 

Warum nicht einen Code in Verbindung mit einem Update-Button einbauen? Sprich nen Code in der PCGH Print einsetzen mit welchem aktualisiert werden kann etc.? (Nicht bezogen auf die geizhals-Preise, eher im Ziel auf eine umfangreiche Datenbank abzielend)

Bzw. vor allem auch die alten Daten Just for Fun herunter geladen werden können, sofern in dieser Retro-Richtung noch etwas vervollständigt werden sollte...

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Goldschlappi (3. Juli 2014)

Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Die vorgeschlagene Aktualisierungsmöglichkeit würde auch mich reizen. Das Tool selbst ist gut mit dem einen oder anderen Laufzeitfehler...
> 
> Warum nicht einen Code in Verbindung mit einem Update-Button einbauen? Sprich nen Code in der PCGH Print einsetzen mit welchem aktualisiert werden kann etc.? (Nicht bezogen auf die geizhals-Preise, eher im Ziel auf eine umfangreiche Datenbank abzielend)
> 
> ...


 
Darüber würde ich mich auch freuen


----------



## hahoff (15. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, 
ich bin seit Jahren nicht mehr auf der PCGH Homepage gewesen. Habe mich mit den Baugruppen im und um den PC lange nicht beschäftigt. Bin also nicht auf dem Laufenden. Wird die PCGH-Testdatenbank noch weiter entwickelt? Meine ist mit 1.17 uralt.
Für Eure Antworten bedanke ich mich im Voraus.
Beste Grüße
hahoff


----------

